# AR 15 piston



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Has anyone installed a "drop in" gas piston kit fro there AR? not the whole upper but just the kit itself,anyone recommend a brand?:thumbup:


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

cheaper than dirt had some on there web site.said if you can clean your gun you can install it yourself. I personally do not have any experience with them.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

I found one on brownells website read the reviews and seems simple to do,but will check on CTD, thanks


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Take your money and buy ammo, I have and a buddy have tired several difference Mgr. one was CMMG and a Adams Arms. Never could get the cmmg to work right got it from Brownell's called the Mgr, several times What they said did not work and had a hard time to get them to call back. Sent it back to Brownell's got money back. then try ed one from AA after working with it for a while and doing alot research got it to working by changing the recoil spring and I made a stainless steel heavy buffer. Heavy buffers are being made now. Would not put the money in another one. they are not that much better. The gas in-pen works just find. just my 25 cents jj


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The only piston system I ever liked after doing research was Primary Weapon Systems (PWS). They are one of the few companies that have solved the carrier tilt issues associated with piston driven ARs. Keep in mind I haven't been following the AR piston scene in several years since I much prefer DI guns.

I think piston ARs are unnecessary. Contrary to popular belief the AR platform is pretty reliable. As long as you don't have broken or worn parts like how our military has then it will run. Piston ARs just present more trade offs than the advantages they give.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the same experience with CMMG (product & customer service)


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Piston AR's = a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Very well put. jj


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried an Adams arms kit on an SBR. It installed easy. Worked fine. Interior stays much cleaner than DI. Didn't really fall in love with it though. It's significantly heavier than a DI gun because of the gas block. Haven't put a lot of rounds through it but so far I haven't had any issues with carrier tilt.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Yes my AA installed easy and did work, but it was putting the bolt back to hard ,the hammer was hitting on the disconnecter real hard. This is not good. this is where the heavy buffer spring and heavy buffer comes in. AA says the carrier tilt will stop marking the tube after some use. Just note where the brass is landing and check the disconnecter. And it is heavier, and it was not any more accurate. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The "as built" gas impingement system has worked wonderfully for many years, to my mind, the new rage gas piston system is the solution to a non existent problem.


----------

